

Dell To Go Private In $24.4 Billion Buyout - bpolania
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/05/dell-buyout_n_2622223.html

======
donnfelker
Super interested to see if this turns around Dell and makes them a competitor
to apples product line.

